# What kind of joint and how old are they



## doc1 (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't know how to load a picture, but these joint are like 1/2 a circle with a dowel in the middle.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Knapp joint. Likely 100 years old or more.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Possibly also known as "pin and cove" and other names/variants.

See this LJ thread for more


----------

